
The Evolutionary Argument Against Reality - retupmoc01
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160421-the-evolutionary-argument-against-reality/
======
johngossman
Sounds very much like Kant, or even moreso Leibniz and his Monads. Obviously
these guys didn't know about quantum mechanics (or evolution), but the thing I
find interesting is that the developers of relativity and quantum theory were
very familiar with Kant and Leibniz. I have to believe their interpretation of
modern physics was shaped by their reading of these philosophers.

